# Don't you hate when this happens? On an Uber Eats delivery after 8 mins, the customer finally texts me.



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

It was a McDonald's Uber Eats order I just dropped off seconds ago.(4:30 am).. After I got to the customer, the 8-minute timer started. With only 11 seconds left and after I texted her about 15 times and called her about 15 times over 8 mins she finally texts me back! And I drive around to the back of the garage to deliver her food.



















I was happy to finally get her the food  but I really felt like people should check their phone or answer their phone when it's in the middle of the night.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I've never done UE, but don't you get to cancel and keep the food at 8 minutes?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

That's so annoying. You know you ordered food. Pay attention to your phone!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> View attachment 505163


DO you notice that UberEats navigation is getting exact location of Customer's phone which is awesome. It makes us easy to find the drop off location. Before was UberEats navigation was showing location of a house that they got it from USPS and those usually are not exact as of google map. 
Next time, follow the red point which is location of the customer's phone or where the order was made.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I've never done UE, but don't you get to cancel and keep the food at 8 minutes?


@ariel5466 ! How are you this afternoon? Just as I was about to cancel as I saw the 8 min timer run down, (there was a countdown that ticked down with 11 seconds left), that's when I got her text. !! JUST as I was about to end the delivery trip!



Wildgoose said:


> DO you notice that UberEats navigation is getting exact location of Customer's phone which is awesome. It makes us easy to find the drop off location. Before was UberEats navigation was showing location of a house that they got it from USPS and those usually are not exact as of google map.
> Next time, follow the red point which is location of the customer's phone or where the order was made.


@Wildgoose ! Top of the morning to you my good friend! Yeah the location of the customer's phone was right where it should be, and it was her that asked me to deliver it to her back garage because for some reason she didn't want to come out the front. But thanks for your suggestion!



Atom guy said:


> That's so annoying. You know you ordered food. Pay attention to your phone!


@Atom guy ! That's why these late night deliveries are sometimes annoying.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

You lost me at “McDonalds”

When I was driving I learned early on that McD trips are almost always a hassle and never worth it. Also, as soon as the timer ran out I’d have been gone. You know you ordered food. You can’t get out there in time you’re not wasting any more of mine.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

When it was at 8 mins and she txt u,could you of just let the timer run out? It might teach her to be ready next time .


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I've never done UE, but don't you get to cancel and keep the food at 8 minutes?


Somebody just hungry... probably the munchies &#128523;


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

producemanjames said:


> You lost me at "McDonalds"
> 
> When I was driving I learned early on that McD trips are almost always a hassle and never worth it. Also, as soon as the timer ran out I'd have been gone. You know you ordered food. You can't get out there in time you're not wasting any more of mine.


They're getting better, but it really just depends on how well each individual store is managed and staff.

There's some in town I'll deliver from without hesitation, even if the pay is less than $10. And there's others I decline every time unless the pay is $20+ and I need a good break anyways while I sit in the parking lot for 15+ minutes while waiting for them to bring it out to me. (Mount Oliver...cough cough, I'm looking at you!).


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Somebody just hungry... probably the munchies &#128523;
> 
> View attachment 505702


If I did UE their ass better be out within 8 minutes! Or that food is _mine! _


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Your app said you could of ended that delivery.
Why not just move on like the rest of us ?
If they do not answer there phone the first time i call them i am keeping it .
You are trying to hard to help idiots .


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Your app said you could of ended that delivery.
> Why not just move on like the rest of us ?
> If they do not answer there phone the first time i call them i am keeping it .
> You are trying to hard to help idiots .


@kingcorey321 my buddy, maybe I should have. After all, I did wait the entire 8 minutes.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I've never done UE, but don't you get to cancel and keep the food at 8 minutes?





ariel5466 said:


> If I did UE their ass better be out within 8 minutes! Or that food is _mine! _


You should try UberEats. Pay is including upfront tips and it is really better than UberX. You can make more than $50 for 5 trips.

Instruction for most of the order is to leave at door. So you have to drop it there and take a picture for it as proof. Food will not be yours.
In his case, customer's instruction was to leave at car garage and he had trouble of finding the correct garage. I would just leave it at door explaining in the app ( in comment ).


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

5 words

Why are you contacting them?

UE pay is too low for such an effort. I leave it on the ground or eat it. In this case that food would've been mine.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Why not just move on like the rest of us ?


Because Uber accuses drivers of committing "fraud" if they have "too many" no-shows, even if the driver follows procedure 100%.

First they take away Instant Pay and if the no-shows continue, they fire the driver. Uber doesn't give a shit if the driver waits the full 8 minutes, calls support, knocks on the customers door or anything else. If the number of no-shows goes beyond whatever number the algorithm decides, the driver is fired.

As an Eats driver, If I have to use a no-show I don't want it to be a McD order, I want it to be good food.

So for a McD order or any other crappy restaurant I'm gonna go the extra mile to make sure the customer gets their order.



Soldiering said:


> 5 words
> 
> Why are you contacting them?
> 
> UE pay is too low for such an effort. I leave it on the ground or eat it. In this case that food would've been mine.


Uber fires drivers for having "too many" no-shows even if the driver follows procedures 120%. The algo sets a no-show limit, and if the driver goes beyond it, Uber will send threatening emails with accusations of fraud.

These "gig" companies are unethical piles of garbage, period.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Because Uber accuses drivers of committing "fraud" if they have "too many" no-shows, even if the driver follows procedure 100%.
> 
> First they take away Instant Pay and if the no-shows continue, they fire the driver. Uber doesn't give a shit if the driver waits the full 8 minutes, calls support, knocks on the customers door or anything else. If the number of no-shows goes beyond whatever number the algorithm decides, the driver is fired.
> 
> ...


I've got about 1200 deliveries. I've done it less than 5 times.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> I've got about 1200 deliveries. I've done it less than 5 times.


That's an acceptable number unless they occurred close together.

In other words, having 5 in your last 20 orders would probably get you threatening emails.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You should try UberEats. Pay is including upfront tips and it is really better than UberX. You can make more than $50 for 5 trips.


Normally (pre-COVID) UE is pretty dead in my market. I heard it was booming in April & May, but I was making almost $800/week in UI/PUA so I gave my car a break. From what I hear it's slowed down a lot.

Plus, with bathrooms being scarce, I prefer to stay close to home. And that would have me delivering pretty much exclusively to apartment buildings, which I've heard can be a nightmare.

I also don't want to end up with a delivery to a bad neighborhood. Shootings and violence are up in my city, but always in the same areas. I'd like to stay out of those areas. With pax, it's easy. Go offline, let them out, lock the doors, and GTFO. I don't want to have to park my car and get out and knock on doors in those areas. That's the whole reason I decided not to get a Census job.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Normally (pre-COVID) UE is pretty dead in my market. I heard it was booming in April & May, but I was making almost $800/week in UI/PUA so I gave my car a break. From what I hear it's slowed down a lot.
> 
> Plus, with bathrooms being scarce, I prefer to stay close to home. And that would have me delivering pretty much exclusively to apartment buildings, which I've heard can be a nightmare.
> 
> I also don't want to end up with a delivery to a bad neighborhood. Shootings and violence are up in my city, but always in the same areas. I'd like to stay out of those areas. With pax, it's easy. Go offline, let them out, lock the doors, and GTFO. I don't want to have to park my car and get out and knock on doors in those areas. That's the whole reason I decided not to get a Census job.


UE is not like DD. It usually don't send me faraway from my working area. That's why I like UE over DD. 
Current UE navigation is better than a year ago. The building where I have to drop off the food is right spot on the app not like before. Due to Covid, less UberX cars are in street so driving dead miles to pick up a pax is longer and they don't usually tip for long wait frustration.


----------



## Amandurp805 (Nov 25, 2021)

producemanjames said:


> You lost me at “McDonalds”
> 
> When I was driving I learned early on that McD trips are almost always a hassle and never worth it. Also, as soon as the timer ran out I’d have been gone. You know you ordered food. You can’t get out there in time you’re not wasting any more of mine.


Exactly, I had an order last night and I get to the complex and there is no way to enter only though a “FOB KEY” so I tell her “hello I’ve arrived is there any other way into the complex?” And she replies “mmm no just wait until someone can let you in” that right now made me mad already because I had another order waiting for me to pick up, I wait the 8 minutes, message her letting her know about the UBER 8 Minute rule and that I have the right to cancel after waiting 8 minutes. So ten minutes later no response, I just left the food by the gate a hit delivered and took off to my next one. She calls me 20 minutes later asking where her food is and I told her I left it by the gate, she assumes I stole it even though I waited plenty of time for her to come to the gate to retrieve her food and give me my first bad review over something that was her fault lol I wish there was a way to avoid certain customers. Sorry for the rant, just angry


----------

